# problems with forum runner.



## Roman5150 (Sep 14, 2012)

Anytime I try to view a thread I get an error that says ”page does not exist” maybe a moderator could get in torch with the forum runner people. Im in. an android phone if that helps.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

We must get you out of that phone! Could you tell us how you managed to get inside it first? That would help.

I'm only bustin' yer chops... Try rebooting, then instead of using the saved link on your phone, just input the address. See if that helps.
I still use a Capn' Kirk flip phone, but my buddy had a problem accessing saltwatertides.com and he had to do what I just suggested.
I think the link becomes corrupted somehow.

One of these smarter fellas'll set you straight I'm sure. Set him straight guys!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok, I'll try to see what's wrong.


----------



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

Forum Runner no longer works for me either. I can't request a password retrieval or do much of anything with it. I accessed several forums with it. Maybe I will delete and reinstall, but it's just as easy to access forums through Safari or Google for me.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Ok, it turns out that it is a bug that ForumRunner is aware of. They say that they will have a fix out soon.


----------



## Roman5150 (Sep 14, 2012)

sweet thanks for the swift reply.


----------

